# first time use X67C!



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

You will love it! Hoping for a very cold February and March!:lol:


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Have had a X67c for approx 5 years and still love it as much as the day I got it. Just provides so much insight to what is going on below-fish, no fish, are they coming in hot and fast or just easing up. And it absolutely makes setting tip ups and any lines faster-no more need for using those weights to set your depth.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Don't break your arm.......:evil::lol:


Dan got the joke. :lol:


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Thornebrothers might have a better price...check shipping and taxes first.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

ih772 said:


> Dan got the joke. :lol:


You have WAY too much time on your hands :lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes they are better than a Vexilar. I have used both and find the graph mode much more beneficial.. I don't even use the flasher feature on mine.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Geez...now I've joined the X67 club!! It's all your fault!! How many days will I have to play with it????? The X67 can be used year round...RIGHT?????


----------



## rambler240 (Dec 26, 2009)

foxfire69 said:


> Geez...now I've joined the X67 club!! It's all your fault!! How many days will I have to play with it????? The X67 can be used year round...RIGHT?????


Yes it can be used year round but u fotta get a diffrent transducer for it i love my x67c the battery lasts forever i havent charged mine in a year and it stilll has almost full battery life i love the split screen graph mode with the zoom on one side its forsure worth tge money!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

thorne bros website has them for $212-213 shipped to your door for free...


----------



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

Yep,
A buddy and I bought one this year. I love it! I had called him to tell him about my first trip and he had gone on his first trip and we both were amazed. It's everything everyone says it is. I've only made 3 trips so I am still learning it a little. Going out this morning on Portage, Can't wait.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

rambler240 said:


> Yes it can be used year round but u fotta get a diffrent transducer for it i love my x67c the battery lasts forever i havent charged mine in a year and it stilll has almost full battery life i love the split screen graph mode with the zoom on one side its forsure worth tge money!


Not true. I made a mount for my iceducer and use it during the summer.

You are shortening the life of your battery by not charging it a few times while it sits for the summer.


----------



## cave62 (Jun 22, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Not true. I made a mount for my iceducer and use it during the summer.
> 
> You are shortening the life of your battery by not charging it a few times while it sits for the summer.


I let my battery sit all summer and it was dead this winter and unable to hold a charge. 30$ lesson learned!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

k went out thursday never had this problem before, i guy asked me if i ever had a problem with it out in the cold i said no never had any problems with it before then sure enough it went crazy on me depth went to 168 (was in 30ft) i am now using tungsten jigs had a hard time picking them up as well had to have the sensitivity at 85 to pick it up turened it off worked fine for about 30 min then started again batty was charged all other setting where it should be any thoughts


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Chart manual mode box needs to be checked. It will get unselected anytime you turn on auto depth.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

ih772 said:


> Not true. I made a mount for my iceducer and use it during the summer.


Thanks Ian, I was thinking that I could use that transducer and have a portable holder in my boat! Cone angles and MgHz!! Thanks!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

foxfire69 said:


> Thanks Ian, I was thinking that I could use that transducer and have a portable holder in my boat! Cone angles and MgHz!! Thanks!


The iceducer fits nicely into the bell end of 1 1/4" electrical PVC conduit. From there you can use conduit clamps and make what ever kind of mount you need.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks Ian i do think i turned it on (auto depth) but turned it off... bad eyes and forgot my glasses LOL


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

i love my x67C gf thought is was waste of money till she learned how to use it and started catching fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

ronhunter2007 said:


> i love my x67C gf thought is was waste of money till she learned how to use it and started catching fish
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Tell the GF its as much as a waste of money as all of her shoes.


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have it that bad I bought her a pair of muck boots and she wears them all winter to work to dinner she loves them figuring out what angle I have to go at to get a new auger ha ha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

ronhunter2007 said:


> figuring out what angle I have to go at to get a new auger ha ha
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Have her auger the holes... like 20 of em'


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree you have her drill holes she will won't you to have a nice auger. Try to convince her to let you get a power auger.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grumpy 2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just my x67c and love it. I have read on this forum that the "chart manual mode" box needs to be checked and I check it, but what the heck does it do? I cant find anything in the manual about it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It tells the unit that its being used for ice fishing while using chart mode.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

I wish there were better instructions like how to affix and use the rubber transducer tie-off cord...where to stash the transducer in the PPP-18i bag I ended up with spare parts...a bolt,washer & wing nut but, no clue where it goes!? The assembly instructions were a little vague!!

I've tested it on my 60 gallon aquarium...made the suggested settings...now I need cold weather and safe ice!!

Anyone have suggestions for the trans. cord and stashing it in the bag?? Is there a web-page that has ideas or photos of the X67c in action other than the videos? (Dialup/slowband!)

Thanks! Dean


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There is a mesh bag sewn into the back of the cloth bag, that's where you store the transducer. The Bolt washer and wing nut are what hold the transducer on that stupid plastic arm. Get a piece of foam and use it for a transducer float. Coil the cable up and store it in the bag.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

ih772 said:


> There is a mesh bag sewn into the back of the cloth bag, that's where you store the transducer. The Bolt washer and wing nut are what hold the transducer on that stupid plastic arm. Get a piece of foam and use it for a transducer float. Coil the cable up and store it in the bag.


That's good news. I was a little worried when I ended up with a wing nut that I had no idea what to do with. They should really stop shipping that with bags that don't even come with the stupid plastic arm. The rubber tubing thing is pretty stupid too and they need to come with a float instead.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe most of the new units this year came with apparently a new float system, mine and one of my buddies both came with float and all the additional pieces that apparently went with the older style arm assembly. The float that Lowrance provide with the unit is pretty chincy, only been out four times this year and on the coldest the float stop wouldn't stay at the desired length. It will be something that I'll have to rig up, I already purchased a Vex Float and stop, but may take it back. Having only used it four times and still getting used to it, I can see it a much more informative piece of equipment than my Fl-8. I take really good care of all my equipment, I just hope this unit is a durable over time as my Vex was.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I found a use for the tubing. I like to hole hop pretty actively and prefer using a long pole, so I can stay standing. Only hassle was picking up the unit each time I moved. Now Ieave the X67 on the front of my sled with my gear and tying the tubing around the float I put on the 'ducer cord and putting the other end in my pocket. That way I can pick up the ducer, drop it on the sled and move to the next hole without having to bend down.

It doesn't exactly rank up there with finding a cure for cancer, but it puts the tubing to some use and makes moving a little easier.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and tips! What can be used for float foam? I'll try that rubber cord trick!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

A swim noodle.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

ih772 said:


> A swim noodle.


Ok...where do you buy them and what color..._cut to what length_...do you recommend? :lol:

Thanks! Found a zillion search results on Google!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

foxfire69 said:


> Ok...where do you buy them and what color..._cut to what length_...do you recommend? :lol:
> 
> Thanks! Found a zillion search results on Google!!


I believe you're smart enough to figure it out from here. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

I have some bass pro gift cards and I wanted to pick one of these up but it doesn't show it on their website. :sad:


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

You should call the store and ask if they have any. Sometimes they have items in the store that are not on the web site.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

ih772 said:


> I believe you're smart enough to figure it out from here. Enjoy your new toy.


Thanks Ian, I looked for swim noodles today...real funny...try to find them in the middle of the winter!! Oh well, I can't use it right now as I have no safe ice so...I'm practicing indoors with my aquarium and tweaking the settings! It's still fun to play with!!

Oh wait...they have plenty of safe ice in da U.P.!!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Gander Mtn have the Vex floats with stop, switched mine over the other day, it'll run ya $7.99 much better than the float and stop that came with my unit ....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks MI.FISH-N-HUNTER!!


----------



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

Hey while you guys are talking about the X67 I've got a new one also. I would like to be able to put my unit in some kind of protection. I am concerned about hauling it around in the sled in the cloth bag, It's just a little big for a 5 gallon bucket. anybody come up with a good solution


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Micky May I said:


> Hey while you guys are talking about the X67 I've got a new one also. I would like to be able to put my unit in some kind of protection. I am concerned about hauling it around in the sled in the cloth bag, It's just a little big for a 5 gallon bucket. anybody come up with a good solution



I have always used 6 gallon buckets. Have hauled my X67c in one for several years without any problems. 

Most good sport shops carry the 6 gallon buckets.... Also Sams Club has sidewalk de-icer in white 6 gallon buckets which is where I got mine from........ 6 gallon is nice, taller and wider.....

This pic is for foxfire 69. Vex float wrapped with regular black elec. tape.....has been on over 3 years and has stuck quite nicely.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I love my x67 I got this year! It helps me catch way more fish! My favorites features are the zoom and the memory that the chart mode shows. It's real time with memory in one and helps you learn how the fish are behaving, I have yet to use the flasher mode and doubt I will. I really don't know how a flasher was every appealing. They frustrate me just to look at for a bit.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Dan!!


----------

